# Custom FreeBSD with minimal packages



## geek876 (Jul 15, 2013)

Dear all,

I am interested in building a custom cut-down ISO for FreeBSD. I came across this document http://romana.now.ie/writing/customfreebsdiso.html. Can someone please comment if this is the correct procedure or if there is any better way of doing it? Basically, I want to only include ZFS, NFS, iSCSI Target, HAST, and CAM Target Layer. No GUI is needed.

Can someone please help me with my below queries.

Is the above link ok to follow or if there is a better way of doing this?
I want to list all packages that are included within 9.1. Where can I find this info?
I browsed through the source tree http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/. How do I know what each directory corresponds to which package and if I simply remove a directory before building, that package won't be included in my custom ISO?

Any help/documentation pointer on this subject is much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2013)

It's a little old but the basic procedure should still be relatively the same. See release(7) and the files in /usr/src/release/.
 Nothing is included. 
 There are no "packages" in that tree. You're looking at the full source for the FreeBSD OS. If you want to customize it read src.conf(5) and make.conf(5).


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings,

Additional information that you might find helpful is picobsd(8) /usr/src/release/picobsd, as well as: sysutils/freebsbie, and not to mention: sysutils/livecd.

HTH

--chris


----------



## FBSD (Jul 19, 2013)

You could also have a look at NanoBSD as your base: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/howto.html


----------



## prabhu (Nov 11, 2016)

geek876 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am interested in building a custom cut-down ISO for FreeBSD. I came across this document http://romana.now.ie/writing/customfreebsdiso.html. Can someone please comment if this is the correct procedure or if there is any better way of doing it? Basically, I want to only include ZFS, NFS, iSCSI Target, HAST, and CAM Target Layer. No GUI is needed.
> 
> ...


*W*hat*'*s ur your ISO file size? *I'*m also trying to create a custom FreeBSD. Kindly help me.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2016)

prabhu watch the dates please before responding. This thread is more than 3 years old.


----------

